# Tukong Moosul



## harold (Apr 30, 2009)

I have found a little information on this style and was wondering if anyone knows any more about it. Are there any instructional books or DVDS for this style?


----------



## aftab (Dec 31, 2009)

I think because the martial art is really quite new (say late 70's/early 80's), not much has been written about it yet.

In the UK for example there is a club (as in 1) run by a few Korean Masters of the art, but the price they charge per hour/per student is very high say in the region of $100 ($_$) [may have changed?]

They have got a World HQ website, which has an online Dan checker (bit like the Kukkiwon one).

Think of it as an exclusive art for the time being.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 31, 2009)

harold said:


> I have found a little information on this style and was wondering if anyone knows any more about it. Are there any instructional books or DVDS for this style?



I live in the Austin, Texas area, and the world HQ for Tukong Moosul is right here.  I believe they offer some type of online traing option where you can learn their curriculum from streaming video.


----------



## aftab (Jan 9, 2010)

Some interesting reading here:

Bullshido :jediduel:
http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23262


----------

